# Is inside wireman work dangerous?



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

How often do people die on-the-job?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Depends, I lost a good friend who died at work. Transformer vault explosion, bad way to die.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Any type of work is dangerous if your not safe and aware of what your surroundings.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

every day people die on the job. every single day.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Let's put this way in the construction industry workers compensation insurance for electricians is typically higher than other trades.

From some of your other posts I have to ask, to you suffer from low self esteem, a little intimidated and need so be surrounded my friends and family?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

greaselightning said:


> How often do people die on-the-job?


 In Kentucky the death rate is one per person.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> In Kentucky the death rate is one per person.



So everyone in Kentucky dies while working?

Interesting. Quit your job and you'll live forever. :lol:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So everyone in Kentucky dies while working?
> 
> Interesting. Quit your job and you'll live forever. :lol:


Now you are starting to scare me. Wait a while, someone will explain it to you.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Now you are starting to scare me. Wait a while, someone will explain it to you.:whistling2:


 
Here: I'll save them the trouble.


OP:


greaselightning said:


> How often do people die on-the-job?





RIVETER said:


> In Kentucky the death rate is one per person.


I take that as meaning people in Kentucky can only die on the job. If they're not on the job, they can't die.



Clear as mud?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Other than iron workers I would say ours is one of the most dangerous trades. If you don't pay attention it can turn deadly, quick.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Here: I'll save them the trouble.
> 
> 
> OP:
> ...


I see that you are confused, so I won't pursue it.:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I see that you are confused, so I won't pursue it.:no:



Q: How many people die on the job?

Your A :In Kentucky: Once

This implies everyone in Kentucky dies on the job.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I worked with an electrician from Kentucky, once.

He was f*cking crazy.

But good at his job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I worked with an electrician from Kentucky, once.
> 
> He was f*cking crazy.
> 
> But good at his job.


And neither one of you died?!?!?!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> And neither one of you died?!?!?!


If it was between the two of us, it would definitely be him.

He was pulling some crazy cowboy $hit from atop a 30 foot scaffold, using his feet to wall mount a 1x4 light onto glazed block that was 3 feet away from the edge.

He was tied off, though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

A saw a video on here the other day that would give you an idea just how dangerous it could be if safety procedures are not followed.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it's in the reading of the question. A person can only die once not over and over again (although they could be revived I guess). But he's saying Once per person


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Edrick said:


> I think it's in the reading of the question. A person can only die once not over and over again (although they could be revived I guess). But he's saying Once per person


I'll beg to differ. My father has been clinically dead 27 times.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Roofers die more than electricians, damned gravity. My bricklaying buddy worked on a house were a roofer working by himself fell off, broke his back and froze to death overnight. I think that was in Flint Mi about 12 years ago. Probably all electricians have heard a story about some one getting killed at work. I don't like to think about it.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

well.. at least it's not as dangerous as (power) line work.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Check out OSHA's site its gives stats on injuries and deaths at work. It even gives description of fatalities while working. Its amazing how many die unloading and loading pipe.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

wildleg said:


> every day people die on the job. every single day.


One thing that very few seem to even realize is that for every guy that dies on the job, there are a few who die from work related illness and disease. The numbers are sobering. There are a lot of immediate risks on the job, inside or out, but there are also one whole hell of a lot of other dangers that don't manifest themselves for decades after the fact.

All that said, with the new culture in safety along with all the laws backing it up and increased enforcement, things are very different from the way things were 20 years ago.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wear your ppe

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/gruesome-slideshow-14269/


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

greaselightning said:


> How often do people die on-the-job?


You can look at the numbers all you want, but you need to remember those numbers are usually based on number of deaths per 100,000 workers, and they go by the percentages, rather than number of deaths. Commercial fisherman have the highest death rate. Next are loggers, pilots, and commercial drivers. Electrical work will get you in the top 10 depending on which study you look at. I wouldn't be surprised if the number of deaths was close to 1000 per year.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

wildleg said:


> every day people die on the job. every single day.





knowshorts said:


> You can look at the numbers all you want, but you need to remember those numbers are usually based on number of deaths per 100,000 workers, and they go by the percentages, rather than number of deaths. Commercial fisherman have the highest death rate. Next are loggers, pilots, and commercial drivers. Electrical work will get you in the top 10 depending on which study you look at. I wouldn't be surprised if the number of deaths was close to 1000 per year.


On the construction side where #3 of death on the job, construction labors were in front of us and I forgot who was #1, but this was oh say less than ten years ago... And yes some electrician or want a be one has a fatal accident on the job or one a day up to 350 days of the year.

Be Safe!


----------

